# YUKI - Brandungsruten



## Marc R. (23. Januar 2013)

Moin,
hat jemand von den Ruten schonmal einige Modelle begrabbeln oder sogar fischen können und mag mir seine Eindrücke mitteilen? Zu bekommen sind sie hier in Deutschland scheinbar fast nur über Observe-Fishing. Könnten auf jeden Fall eine interessante Alternative zu den hier gängigen Stangen von Shimano und Co sein.


----------



## kerasounta (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: YUKI - Brandungsruten*

Habe gestern mit dem griechischen Brandungsangelmeister gequatscht..

In Südeuropa wird Yuki viel geangelt..besonders für Competiton Fishing an der Brandung--- hingegen vieler Meinungen braucht man Brandungsruten mit ner sensiblen Spitze um bei den Veranstaltungen tatsächlich Fische zu fangen.
Die Yuki Modelle sind relativ weiche ruten mit einer hypersensiblen Spitze.
Der Greek MAster mag sie gerne...hingegen kann es sein das einige die ruten hier zulande für zu weich empfinden.
ich persönlich hab noch keine befummelt...deswegen kann ich mich nur auf Infos von Dritten verlassen.
Einfach mal probieren..bis Zypern wird Yuki geangelt...einfach ma bei Observe Fishing anfragen...hier sind sie noch nicht so bekannt aber so weit ich weiß gibt es die firma schon um die 20 Jahre.

Grüsse Aki


----------



## derporto (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: YUKI - Brandungsruten*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Habe gestern mit dem griechischen Brandungsangelmeister gequatscht..
> 
> In Südeuropa wird Yuki viel geangelt..besonders für Competiton Fishing an der Brandung--- hingegen vieler Meinungen braucht man Brandungsruten mit ner sensiblen Spitze um bei den Veranstaltungen tatsächlich Fische zu fangen.
> Die Yuki Modelle sind relativ weiche ruten mit einer hypersensiblen Spitze.
> ...


 
Hört sich nach tollen Ruten für ruhigere Stunden in der Brandung oder das Fischen auf Butt von der Seebrücke an, liege ich da richtig? Wo werden diese Ruten produziert?


----------



## kerasounta (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: YUKI - Brandungsruten*

ja Derporto !

Denke bei der hypersensiblen Spitze ist man ganz nah am fisch, beim Drill und beim Biss !

LEider vergisst man schnell das ne steife spitze auch hinderlich sein kann an der Brandung..
Denke Handstück und Mittelstück kann hart sein aber ne brettharte Spitze ?
eher auf Haie oder Zackenbarsche...
Auf normalen Dorsch oder Wolfsbarsche wird man mit ner Yuki ne Menge Spaß haben.

Ich muss mir die mal anschauen ! bin da auch neugierig drauf !

Gruss Aki


----------



## degl (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: YUKI - Brandungsruten*

Da bin ich aber gespannt, wo du die zu sehen bekommst................#c

Mglw. nur auf dem Bestellweg

gruß degl


----------



## VC1 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: YUKI - Brandungsruten*

Ich konnte die Taylor Q7 schon Probewerfen, die ist für mich leider zu weich im gesamt Blank, dazu ist sie auch sehr kopflastig. Die Verarbeitung von der Rute war sehr sauber. Mit 150g flog das Blei nicht schlecht, doch die Spitze federte einige Male nach. Bei 200g hatte man das Gefühl, dass das optimale Wurfgewicht überschritten war. Ich kenne das gesamt Rutensortiment von YUKI nicht aber für einen Preis von fast 400€ erfüllt sie nicht meine Ansprüche!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## petripohl (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: YUKI - Brandungsruten*



degl schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber gespannt, wo du die zu sehen bekommst................#c
> 
> Mglw. nur auf dem Bestellweg
> 
> gruß degl



Na Degl...da habe ich aber auch schon von anderen Möglickeiten gelesen....#h
Gruß Malte


----------



## degl (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: YUKI - Brandungsruten*



petripohl schrieb:


> Na Degl...da habe ich aber auch schon von anderen Möglickeiten gelesen....#h
> Gruß Malte


 
Jo Malte,

man munkelt da was............

Aber wie du siehst, ist das Internet einfach schneller..........:m

gruß degl


----------



## degl (15. März 2013)

*AW: YUKI - Brandungsruten*

Da wär schon mal was:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY2DHNXo8q0 

gruß degl


----------

